# BIG PROBLEM! HELP!



## phatneff (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, here's the issue............from ROM Manager, I flashed to the latest version of Clockwork Mod Recovery. It installed successfully, but then when I tried to boot into Recovery, I get the following error as it keeps trying to reboot:

System software not authorized by Verizon Wireless has been found on your phone. Please turn off your phone and go to the nearest Verizon Wireless store for help.

Ok, so now what do I do without going to the store???


----------



## Nugg14 (Aug 16, 2011)

Google "odin back to stock gn2" that should do it. Just be careful read instructions before you start.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## phatneff (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep, that did it! Thanks!


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Development section is for threads for ROM, kernel, and MOD releases only. Question threads, general chat threads, and threads seeking general help belong in the general section where this thread is being moved. Questions specific to a particular ROM, kernel, or MOD belong in that ROM, kernel, or MOD thread. Thank you.


----------



## vladimirtm (Sep 20, 2011)

my phone was rooted and I hit to get the update by mistake after that when off and never turn on again im stuck on the not authorized software screen I try to get back to stock via odin 3 times and I get stuck in the same screen.please help!


----------

